# Pirate



## Martinbaby (21. Juni 2004)

PIRATES (ehemals in der Barmbeker Str. / jetziger Bicycles-Shop) scheint weiter mit seinem Internet-Auftritt und eher als Nischenanbieter für hardcore-Bikes und Cult-Teile für Furore zu sorgen. Die HP entwickelt sich ganz prächtig und am geilsten finde ich die Pics in der dortigen Galerie.

Hier mal nur einige Beispiele:







(was für ein Teil...)





(was für Beine...)





(was für´n Profil...)





(was für ein Sprung...)





(WAS IS´N DAS ?????)

Na, welches gefällt Euch am besten ???

haha, sind sich etwa alle einig ??? 

Aber hier gibt´s noch mehr cult:  more


----------



## Tracer (22. Juni 2004)

http://www.pirate-hamburg.de/pirate-dummie/pics/04/Radwaesche.gif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edvars (22. Juni 2004)

Tjaa was soll ich sagen,,,,,Geile Mädels


----------



## Rabbit (22. Juni 2004)

Hm, den Link von Tracer verstehe ich jetzt nicht, das Photo hat Martinbaby doch schon in seinem Eingangsbeitrag eingefügt! 

Ich finde eigentlich den Glastisch viel "geiler". Endlich mal eine vernünftige Verwendung für einen Cannondale Rahmen


----------

